

Show HN: Mistype.co – let your users tell you about mistakes - marinintim
http://www.mistype.co

======
ChrisGranger
I really like this concept. I've used
[http://www.emendapp.com/](http://www.emendapp.com/) for this in the past, but
I never knew if anyone was actually paying attention. It's a passive service
that webmasters need to check themselves.

Your service is more proactive, and thus I expect it will also be more useful
once it gains some traction.

~~~
marinintim
Proactive is key there, yes. If webmaster put Mistype on site, he probably
care about content enough to fix typos.

Thanks :)

------
marinintim
I finally made some fixes and it seems to work.

Source code is available at
[https://github.com/marinintim/mistype](https://github.com/marinintim/mistype)

